# Bernstein's 2nd "Symphonie Fantastique"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been listening to the LP (Columbia MS 7278). The performance - from 1968 - was remastered/reissued on CD:

http://www.amazon.com/Hector-Berlio...=1354646739&sr=1-7&keywords=bernstein+berlioz

Bernstein has a (well deserved) reputation for performances that are, if not 'over the top', damn near it. This performance is firmly within that class. That the NYPO managed to stay with him is fairly miraculous, but they did, and the result is an all-out barn burner, particularly in the finale.

The most famous recording of this work, Colin Davis/Concertgebouw 1974, is pretty fine, and is probably closer to what Parisians heard in 1830. It's a walk in the park compared to this recording.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I enjoy the 68 version as well. It's very much Bernstein's Berlioz, and not necessarily Berlioz's Berlioz, but definitely should be in everyone's collection just for Bernstein's unique take.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I've been listening to the LP (Columbia MS 7278). The performance - from 1968 - was remastered/reissued on CD:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hector-Berlio...=1354646739&sr=1-7&keywords=bernstein+berlioz
> 
> ...


The Bernstein performance was issued specially for their 1968 tour ,it's good but not as good as Stokowski's last recorded effort from the same year with the New Philharmonia--he leaves Bernstein standing re: the fear factor,so many nuances.
As for Colon Davis,Beecham with the French National Radio Orchestra is superior, Monteaux's various recordings are all excellent including a live one with the NY Phil. in 1959.Markevitch is very good and Goosens made a very interesting recording for Everest.


----------

